# HAF-922 cable management pictures request



## lubo4444 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey guys,  can anyone post some pictures of HAF-922 with cable management done in it?  I'm trying to see how others did it.  Thanks.


----------



## mihir (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## lubo4444 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks!!! 

The cable that goes on top of the motherboard (3rd picture) upper left corner, i cant get it to there because it's too short.  Although i see people have the power supply fan facing down and mine is facing up.  I know if the fan is down, i can reach the motherboard but i really dont want to face it down because it will attract a lot of dust.


----------



## mihir (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812198006
Here you go


----------



## lubo4444 (Sep 6, 2011)

mihir said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812198006
> Here you go



  I did not know they had those.  Does it really work?!?!? Silly question i guess.... however,  it does not effect the performance right? Thanks!!!


----------



## mihir (Sep 6, 2011)

lubo4444 said:


> I did not know they had those.  Does it really work?!?!? Silly question i guess.... however,  it does not effect the performance right? Thanks!!!



I have been using it for the past 2 months, no problems till now, I am not aware of anything that can be messed up by that.


----------



## Benny Boy (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?q=HAF-...=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CAwQ_AUoAQ


----------



## lubo4444 (Sep 6, 2011)

mihir said:


> I have been using it for the past 2 months, no problems till now, I am not aware of anything that can be messed up by that.



I hope it's good.  That's the only cable that cant go in the back of the case so far.  I'll try to get one this week.  



Benny Boy said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=HAF-...=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CAwQ_AUoAQ



Thanks.


----------



## kennebell347 (Sep 7, 2011)

lubo4444 said:


> I did not know they had those.  Does it really work?!?!? Silly question i guess.... however,  it does not effect the performance right? Thanks!!!



I have one. It isn't gonna mess anything up whatsoever. You might sheathe it for aesthetics.


----------



## lubo4444 (Sep 8, 2011)

kennebell347 said:


> I have one. It isn't gonna mess anything up whatsoever. You might sheathe it for aesthetics.



I'm so happy they have those cables lol.  It gives the perfect length so it can reach the motherboard. Thanks.


----------

